# Club Combination II



## JLBU (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi, 
     I would like either an opinion or advice, whichever you may offer. 
While in Hawaii at Kaanapali Beach Resort in 2017.  I signed a contact to sign over my US Collection and II fixed week unit(Club Combo) to purchase the Hawaii Collection. After thinking about it I rescinded the contract. The problem is the Club Combo never got returned to my US Platinum membership, therefore I am no longer platinum. I do not have the benefits of Platinum membership, since the extra 6500 points allotted me are no longer on my account. Please offer any advice you may have.
Thank you


----------



## chemteach (Oct 16, 2018)

This doesn't sound right.  If you rescinded, you should get back exactly what you had before.  You rescinded your offer to give up club combo, so your original US collection and II fixed week should just go back to the way it was before your signed the contract.


----------

